# Buying off Kijiji??



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody here buy off of Kijiji and have the item shipped? I'm looking at buying an item for $1700. If I use Paypal and pay with my credit card can I be somewhat at ease that I am protected?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would be very wary of making a sale through Kijiji for that amount. There are so many scammers on there that it is hard to trust someone unless you know who they are.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there a GC member at the selling location that may be able to eyeball the item and give you an honest opinion?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's in Winnipeg. Anybody know any Winnipeg members?


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

You can always have it shipped COD through Canada post and pay at your end.I have done this with skis and dirt bike boots in the past. You get to shake the box etc before you buy but you could open it up and have a box pull of old newspapers and worn out shoes or a rotten chicken dinner.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

First, you have to get the seller to acknowledge that PayPal will take its fee before the seller gets paid.
Also, is it in Canada, or the US? There will be a big bite on the exchange rate if USA.
Ask the seller for a contact number, and then call him to feel him out on the whole idea.
He might not know that PayPal charges commission from the seller, not the buyer, and you might agree to split the PayPal fee between the two of you.
As far a trust, the seller was likely planning a local face-to-face transaction, so it's not likely that he's a scammer, unless he is deliberately posting on a Kijiji site that's not in his locality.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have his number and he sent a pic of his DL, at least someone's drivers license.



J-75 said:


> First, you have to get the seller to acknowledge that PayPal will take its fee before the seller gets paid.
> Also, is it in Canada, or the US? There will be a big bite on the exchange rate if USA.
> Ask the seller for a contact number, and then call him to feel him out on the whole idea.
> He might not know that PayPal charges commission from the seller, not the buyer, and you might agree to split the PayPal fee between the two of you.
> As far a trust, the seller was likely planning a local face-to-face transaction, so it's not likely that he's a scammer, unless he is deliberately posting on a Kijiji site that's not in his locality.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

DO NOT make any transaction without having your funds protected. He could be using stolen ID...too many people get scammed...we have seen plenty of evidence here even


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

In my opinion it's way too much money on a shipping deal for kijiji. If you can't meet him or have a trusted source meet him and broker the deal I would not bother. Just too many nut jobs out there today


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My brother (steamcokev) can probably do it for you. Send me the details and I'll text him and ask. It means sending Kevin (or me) the $$, of course, but he's 100% trustworthy for whatever my word is worth.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I wish I'd have posted here yesterday about this. I have his number, his address and his DL. His DL name matched the paypal name as well. He sent exact pics I asked for so I know he has the amp. I sent through paypal and used my credit card for extra protection. He promptly sent me a picture of the Canadapost shipping receipt so I'm optimistic. Thanks for all the help guys. I will update when the package he sent arrives.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You're protected under PP and further with linking it to the CC.

I usually wouldn't deal on Kijiji over a distance, just locally.
You should be fine, either way.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in Winnipeg and would have bene glad to help you out. Sorry I missed the thread up until now. 
Sounds like the guy is legit, good luck.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Let us know how this worked out. If you have dealings with good, trustworthy sellers they should get recognition too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

In the future, Id ask him to list it on ebay or something and buy through there.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amp showed and is mint!! One power tube doesn't work but that could have happened in shipping. There are some solid guys out there!!! Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, with all this talk. What amp did you get? We need pictures "golg-darnit!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> So, with all this talk. What amp did you get? We need pictures "golg-darnit!"


Yes, :useless:


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully this is a keeper, been through a few Marshall's!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hopefully you like yours better than I like mine. I love its diversity, but not how it sounds.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

keto said:


> Hopefully you like yours better than I like mine. I love its diversity, but not how it sounds.


It was iffy until I threw some JJ's in the preamp. Really like it now but I'm still on the honeymoon so we will see. I also have some KT77's on the way so I'll try those as well.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

For future consideration, buying off kijiji and using paypal to purchase is perfectly safe if you simply have the seller send you a detailed paypal invoice (description of working/cosmetic condition, model & serial #, etc), which you then pay. Full coverage that way.

Steve


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the photos Pat! Enjoy the new amp bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Scammers will rarely send any personal info. I've been doing the DL thing for a long time now and never been burned. 

I have sent the cops to a person's residence and my refund promptly appeared. 

I often get a utility bill to corroborate the address.


----------

